# gebrannte "Sicherheitskopie" als Werkstatthandbuch verkauft



## Koelschbloot (28 Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen.

Weil meine suche im www nicht wirklich das gewünschte Ergebnis brachte, möchte ich hier fragen, wie ihr es seht.

Am Freitag erblickte ich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Anzeige für ein Motorradwerkstatthandbuch. Beschreibungstext:



> SUZUKI
> *GSX-R 750 SRAD WERKSTATTHANDBUCH WARTUNGSANLEITUNG NEU219€*
> 
> *Preis: 25 EUR*
> ...


 
Als Bild war ein "echtes Werkstatthandbuch" abgebildet.

Heute hatte ich Post und bekam eine gebrannte CD mit krakeliger Schrift "Werkstatthandbuch Sicherheitskopie"

für mich ist dies eindeutig Betrug. Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen, erst höflich darauf hinweisen, dass ich mein Geld zurück möchte, oder direkt Anzeige erstatten? Die Anzeige sowie den E-Mailverkehr habe ich gespeichert vorliegen.

Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2012)

Wieso Anzeige? Du hast einen Artikel bekommen, nur nicht den, den du erwartet hast. Womöglich ist das Produkt in digitaler Form (z. B. PDF) ja auf dem Datenträger drauf. Wenn du dich nun betrogen fühlst, kannst du freilich eine Anzeige erstatten. Das Problem hier ist aber womöglich nur das unterschiedliche Verständnis über den Artikel. Versuche doch mal, dich konkret mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung zu setzen und ihn auf "Erfüllung" des Kaufvertrages zu drängen und mache ihm klar, dass du ein Buch erwartet hattest. Wenn du dann aber gleich mit "Betrug" und "Anzeige" daher kommst, macht der sicher dicht und wird nimmer für dich erreichbar sein. Strafanzeigen lasen sich bei solchen Sachverhalten gut aus sitzen.

Wenn die Wartungsanleitung neu 219 € kostet, was hast du eigentlich für 25 € erwartet?


----------



## Koelschbloot (28 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Nunja, bei einem Motorrad, dass seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr produziert wird, gehe ich von Restposten aus. Mir geht es eher darum, dass Handel mit Sicherheitskopien getrieben wird und man nicht darauf hingewiesen wird. Es ist halt für mich ärgerlich, dass sich hier scheinbar jemand mit diesem Angebot saniert. Ich werde es jedoc zunächst auf dem "netten Weg" versuchen.


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

@Reducal


> *Beschreibung*
> 
> Neues SUZUKI° Werkstatt-Reparatur-Handbuch *CD*° für :


 
Rechtlich würde ich sagen daß der Verkäufer kein Recht hat eine Kopie zu verkaufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Als Mobbedfahrer würde ich sagen wenns funktioniert ...


----------



## blowfish (29 Februar 2012)

Da ist es halt wieder. Lesen und Verstehen können was da geschrieben steht.


----------



## Hippo (29 Februar 2012)

Hey blowfish - noch nie zwei Buchstaben überlesen?


----------



## Teleton (29 Februar 2012)

Da steht CD nicht Raubkopie. Und die Abbildung ist auch anders.


----------



## Reducal (29 Februar 2012)

Zum Glück gibts ja auch noch andere Foren, z. B. dem hier:http://www.e-recht24.de/forum/45497-post2.html, dort erhielt Koelschbloot (MR2Olli) folgende Antwort:


			
				Burbach schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst: Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist hier verboten, dazu müssen zugelassene Rechtsanwälte aufgesucht werden.
> 
> Ich denke, dass aus der Beschreibung des Verkäufers nicht hervorgeht, dass es sich um eine gebrannte CD handelt. Vielmehr wird der Eindruck erweckt, als handele es sich in der CD um eine originale, wenn auch gebrauchte. Von daher könnte man über rechtliche Schritte nachdenken.


Geht es um diese Kleinanzeige? kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/hamburg/motorraeder-teile/zubehoer/u5480246


----------



## Koelschbloot (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

korrekt, ich hatte noch in einem anderen Forum eine unverbindliche Anfrage gestellt, weil mich interessiert, ob ich zu dünnhäutig bin oder nicht.
Es geht genau um die verlinkte Kleinanzeige.

Dass ich kein Buch erhalte war mir schon klar, aber eine originale CD erwarte ich schon - ich weiss, dass diese in diversen Motorradfachforen sehr gefragt sind und entsprechend gehandelt werden.

Da ich von einem Schnäppchen (es gibt ja auch noch unwissende) ausging, habe ich mich bei dem Verkäufer unmittelbar nach Erscheinen der Kleinanzeige gemeldet. Ich habe ihn jetzt noch recht höflich um Nacherfüllung oder Erstattung meiner Kosten gebeten. Sofenr auf die Erstattung eingegangen wird, werde ich nichts weiter unternehmen außer es ebay zu melden, sofern er dieser Aufforderung nicht nachkommt, werde ich den Vorfall Suzuki melden, damit man sich um die Urheberrechtsverletzung kümmern kann.

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Literatur sehr gefragt ist, kann es nicht angehen, dass hier mit "Raubkopien" ein größerer wirtschaftlicher Erfolg erwirtschaftet wird.


----------



## Reducal (29 Februar 2012)

Das eBay-Kleinanzeigenportal ist lediglich dir Handelsplattform, die Käufer und Verkäufer zusammen bringt. eBay interessiert das Ganze gar nicht, zumal der Verkäufer dort anonym anbietet.
Wenn überhaupt, dann wird der Verkäufer erwarten, dass du ihm die CD zurück schickst und er erst dann das Geld erstattet. Dann hast du aber kein "Beweismittel" mehr, das du Suzuki oder bei der Polizei vorlegen könntest.


----------



## Koelschbloot (29 Februar 2012)

Gebe ich Dir Recht, mir geht es bei der Meldung nur darum, dass die Anzeige gelöscht wird.
Dir 25 Euro sind für mich nicht der Stein des Anstoßes - rein theoretisch hätte ich ja die Informationen, die ich brauche, wie gesagt, wenn er sich nicht auf meinen Vorschlag einlässt, geht das ganze eben zu Suzuki. Hoffe, dass ich nicht als "Korintenkacker" angesehen werde, aber mir geht es halt ums Prinzip - heute ist es eine Werkstatt-CD, morgen andere Software, mit der man sich das Taschengeld illegal aufbessert.

Für ihn das Risiko der Rücksendung der CD einzugehen dürfte der unproblematischste Weg für ihn sein.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Februar 2012)

Koelschbloot schrieb:


> als "Korintenkacker" angesehen werde....


Der Verdacht drängt sich auf.


----------



## Reducal (29 Februar 2012)

Koelschbloot schrieb:


> ....mir geht es bei der Meldung nur darum, dass die Anzeige gelöscht wird.


Die Frage: ...mit welchem Recht? Guckst du aber hier:


> § 3 Missbrauch von eBay Kleinanzeigen; Löschen von Anzeigen, Sperrung und sonstige Maßnahmen
> 
> Marktplaats BV kann seinen Service einschränken oder beenden, auf der eBay Kleinanzeigen Website eingestellte Anzeigen oder sonstige Inhalte löschen, Nutzer verwarnen und vorläufig oder dauerhaft sperren, wenn konkrete Anhaltspunkte dafür vorliegen, dass ein Nutzer gesetzliche Vorschriften, Rechte Dritter oder diese Nutzungsbedingungen verletzt.


Dazu müsste man wissen, ob die CD im Original urheberrechtlich- und kopiergeschützt ist. Vermuten kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 März 2012)

Aktuell ist die Anzeige übrigens immer noch drin. Auf eine Frage von mir von vor einer Woche hat der Verkäufer bislang nicht geantwortet.



> Anzeigennummer: 53460319
> 
> *Nachricht von:* Rüdiger Kunz
> 
> ...


----------

